# Dairy Wethers



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question. :chin: I have had meat goats for years but bought my first dairy goat last year to feed some orphans.

Is there any value in dairy wethers as anything other than meat? Do dairy shows have a wether class? 

I got my one LaMancha bred to a LaMancha buck hoping to get another milking doe. I can always sell the boys with my market meat goats but was wondering if they have other uses? :whatgoat:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

some people sell them as pack/cart or companion animals. Around here you are best off selling for meat but I have heard of bottle-wethers bringing upwards of $200 dollars in some places because people want them for packing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> some people sell them as pack/cart or companion animals. Around here you are best off selling for meat but I have heard of bottle-wethers bringing upwards of $200 dollars in some places because people want them for packing.


 I was going to say the same thing.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

People around here look for wethers as pets, especially flashy ones. I always get families wanting wether kids for their children, brush eaters, a friend for their horse, or just people who are wanting to add to their menagerie.


----------

